# Sore knee(s)



## Diane FM (Jan 28, 2004)

My knees have been sore on either side for quite some time now.My left knee keeps getting worse and is swollen above my knee cap. Just hurts all the time.Anyone else expereince this? I am wondering if it is a normal fibro thing or separate from fibro.It just doesn't want to work right anymore and is very hard to stoop down, take stairs or just sit here. When I told the neuro he basically ignored me. He just concentrated on ordering the MRI for my neck.This has happened before and after 5-6 weeks of limping and trying to stay off it, it got better.Thanks in advance for any insight you can share with me.luv to all and hope For "good" days for everyone.Diane


----------



## SusanLawton (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi, Diane. I am sorry your knees are hurting. Have you considered taking something like Celebrex or Mobic for the pain? I had quite a bit of success with Mobic personally. I need to get back on it, in fact, because I have arthritis in both knees. Both Celebrex and Mobic are cox-2 inhibitors, which make them much safer to take than other NSAIDs.It could be the fibromyalgia causing you pain, but since you have swelling in one knee, I would recommend that you see an orthopedic specialist. While your neurologist certainly should never devalue your pain, joint discomfort isn't really a neurologist's area of expertise.If you can, try to keep your legs elevated whenever possible. I have learned that putting a pillow under my knees allows the muscles both above and below my knees to relax more effectively than simply leaving my legs straight out in front of me. Also, if you have any sort of muscle relaxant, I would definitely recommend trying it in conjunction with elevating your knees.Good luck, and I hope you feel better soon...  Susan


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Thought mine was all FM and ended up in surgery in Dec.DX? i need a new knee. Not doing it as of now but FM only makes it worse but was not the cause.Debbiemoderator Chronic Pain forumwww.mediboard.com


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Diane, I don't think actual inflammation (swelling, heat or redness) is part of Fibro, so it would be a good idea to see a doctor to determine the cause if it persists.


----------

